# Mercato invernale Milan 2021/22: i conti.



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mi porto avanti con i lavori, anche perché questa sessione di mercato potrebbe essere più interessante del previsto.

*Aggiornamento del 27/01/22

DETTAGLIO CALCIATORI*


*GIOCATORE*​*INGAGGIO LORDO*​*AMM.TO O PRESTITO*​*COSTO TOTALE ANNUO*​Romagnoli​10​2,525​*12,525*​Ibrahimovic​10,15​0,8​*10,95*​Kessie​4,07​6,4​*10,47*​Tomori​2,62​7,195​*9,815*​Caldara​2,06​7,411​*9,472*​Leao​2,212​5,908​*8,12*​Castillejo​2,775​4,312​*7,087*​Hernandez​2,37​4,311​*6,681*​Maignan​3,3​3,166​*6,466*​Rebic​5,075​1,34​*6,415*​Florenzi​5,25​1​*6,25*​Bennacer​2,775​3,436​*6,211*​Giroud​4,59​0,5​*5,09*​Tonali​2,22​2​*4,22*​Calabria​4,1​0​*4,1*​Kjaer​3,2​0,614​*3,814*​Saelaemakers​2,6​1,205​*3,805*​Krunic​2,035​1,72​*3,755*​Bakayoko​3,1​0,5​*3,6*​Messias​2,6​0,4​*3*​Diaz​0,9​1,5​*2,4*​Ballo Toure​1,31​1,05​*2,36*​Duarte​0​2,124​*2,124*​Tatarasanu​1,57​0,342​*1,912*​Mirante​1,8​0​*1,8*​Adli​0​1,6​*1,6*​Lazetic​0,5​1​*1,5*​Gabbia​1,1​0​*1,1*​Kalulu​0,78​0,229​*1,009*​Hauge​0​0,942​*0,942*​*TOTALI*​*85,062*​*63,53*​*148,592*​

*PAYROLL STORICI*

Payroll 2020/21: *144,1 milioni *
Payroll 2019/20: *188,4 milioni *
Payroll 2018/19: *225 milioni *

Totale plus/minus dal 01/07/2021:
*-0,9 milioni*


----------



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

*ACQUISTI*


*GIOCATORE*​*INGAGGIO LORDO*​*AMM.TO O PRESTITO*​*COSTO TOTALE ANNUO*​Lazetic​0,5​1​1,5​

*CESSIONI*


*GIOCATORE*​*VALORE DI CESSIONE*​*PLUS/MINUS*​*RISP. TOTALE ANNUO*​Conti​0​-2,4​8,54​

*SALDO SESSIONE DI MERCATO: +7 milioni di euro annui*


----------



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

*PRESTITI IN*
​
*GIOCATORE*​*SQUADRA DI PROVENIENZA*​*SCADENZA PRESTITO*​Florenzi​Roma​06/2022​Bakayoko​Chelsea​06/2023​Diaz​Real Madrid​06/2023​Messias​Crotone​06/2022​

*PRESTITI OUT*
​
*GIOCATORE*​*SQUADRA DI DESTINAZIONE*​*SCADENZA PRESTITO*​Hauge​Eintracht​06/2022​Duarte​Basaksehir​06/2022​Caldara​Venezia​06/2022​Pobega​Torino​06/2022​Adli​Bordeaux​06/2022​

*RESIDUI A BILANCIO AL 01/01/2022*
​
*GIOCATORE*​*RESIDUO NETTO*​*SCADENZA*​Tomori​*25,2*​2025​Leao​*14,8*​2024​Maignan​*14,1*​2026​Caldara​*11,3*​2023​Hernandez​*10,9*​2024​Tonali​*9,0*​2026​Bennacer​*8,8*​2024​Adli​*7,2*​2026​Castillejo​*6,5*​2023​Duarte​*5,5*​2024​Rebic​*4,7*​2025​Krunic​*4,4*​2024​Lazetic​*4,0*​2026​Ballo Toure​*3,7*​2025​Saelaemakers​*3,4*​2026​Hauge​*3,4*​2025​Kessie​*3,2*​*2022*​Kjaer​*1,5*​2024​Romagnoli​*1,2*​*2022*​Kalulu​*0,9*​2025​Giroud​*0,7*​2023​Tatarasanu​*0,5*​2023​Ibrahimovic​*0,4*​*2022*​Mirante​*0*​*2022*​Calabria​*0*​2025​Pobega​*0*​2025​Gabbia​*0*​2024​


----------



## Tobi (6 Dicembre 2021)

Praticamente con le uscite di:

Romagnoli 2.5
Hauge 3.9
Conti 4.9
Castillejo 8.3
Caldara 15

Recuperiamo 35 milioni più i 15 di Hauge e siamo ad un -50Mln sul Bilancio

Con una possibile nuova qualificazione in Champions dovremmo tornare in pari se non in attivo. Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## Tobi (6 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo un -96 che scalerebbe a -46 da ingaggi + cessione Hauge e i 30-40 della Champions


----------



## The P (6 Dicembre 2021)

Non mi tornano alcune cose:
Kjaer ha 1.8M di residuo a bilancio ma dovrebbe esser stato pagato 3M e ha prolungato il contrato per il terzo anno.
Krunic ancora 4.8M alla sua terza stagione, non era di 6.5M il costo totale?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

bel lavoro.
dove hai preso i 10 di romagnoli?


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Praticamente con le uscite di:
> 
> Romagnoli 2.5
> Hauge 3.9
> ...


Dovrebbero esserci diversi rinnovi pesanti.


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Che disastri fra Mirabelli e Leonardo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Dicembre 2021)

nella sessione invernale se ci sarà l'opportunità prenderanno un difensore. Come dico da tempo, in quella estiva si apre una finestra come mai l'abbiamo avuta nella storia recente degli ultimi 10 anni e passa. tante scadenze pesantissime a bilancio e della utilità scarsa (romagnoli, Conti e possibili cessioni di Caldara e Castillejo ora che si avvicinano alla scadenza, oltre a Ibra e Kessiè che forse non rinnoveranno) e ricavi in forte crescita (Champions, ritorno agli stadi).


----------



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Non mi tornano alcune cose:
> Kjaer ha 1.8M di residuo a bilancio ma dovrebbe esser stato pagato 3M e ha prolungato il contrato per il terzo anno.
> Krunic ancora 4.8M alla sua terza stagione, non era di 6.5M il costo totale?


Grazie per le segnalazioni. Kjaer ho corretto ammortamento (1,8 residuo non più su un anno ma su 3, per cui 0,6 annuo). 
Krunic è costato 8,6 milioni ma il residuo non era 4,8 ma 5,2 da bilancio. Forse questi valori dovrei verificarli di nuovo.



Tobi ha scritto:


> Praticamente con le uscite di:
> 
> Romagnoli 2.5
> Hauge 3.9
> ...


Non funziona proprio così: per capire quanto si risparmia all’anno devi prendere il totale del costo annuo dei calciatori. Romagnoli pesa da solo oltre 12 milioni tra contratto e ammortamento ad esempio. 


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bel lavoro.
> dove hai preso i 10 di romagnoli?


Grazie! I 10 di Romagnoli li ho dedotti dalle informazioni a disposizione dove dicono che guadagna circa 5,5 netti, ovvero 10 lordi. Se poi costa meno, tanto meglio, preferisco stare largo.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> nella sessione invernale se ci sarà l'opportunità prenderanno un difensore. Come dico da tempo, in quella estiva si apre una finestra come mai l'abbiamo avuta nella storia recente degli ultimi 10 anni e passa. tante scadenze pesantissime a bilancio e della utilità scarsa (romagnoli, Conti e possibili cessioni di Caldara e Castillejo ora che si avvicinano alla scadenza, oltre a Ibra e Kessiè che forse non rinnoveranno) e ricavi in forte crescita (Champions, ritorno agli stadi).


Concordo in toto. A livello di bilancio a giugno ci saranno ampi spazi di manovra, si potrebbe davvero completare la rosa senza aumentare i costi.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Praticamente con le uscite di:
> 
> Romagnoli 2.5
> Hauge 3.9
> ...


Credo che i conti sul bilancio vadano fatti tenendo in considerazione il costo totale annuo (ultima colonna prima tabella) e non il residuo netto. 
Quindi vendendo Caldara (cosa non scontata secondo me, anzi. Forse dovrebbe salvarsi il Venezia, non ricordo) guadagneremmo 7,4 (che è l'ammortamento, l'ingaggio spero lo stia pagando tutto il Venezia), vendendo Castillejo risparmieremmo 7,087, da Conti 8,54 eccetera. 

Io avevo capito così


----------



## bmb (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti con i lavori, anche perché questa sessione di mercato potrebbe essere più interessante del previsto.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 06/12/21
> 
> ...


Nei primi 8 troviamo: Romagnoli, Kessie, Caldara, Conti e Castillejo. Tre giocatori fuori dal progetto, uno che non vuole rinnovare (per fortuna) e uno che è facilmente rimpiazzabile da un qualsiasi buon prospetto belga/olandese/francese/andorrano/sanmarinese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Grazie! I 10 di Romagnoli li ho dedotti dalle informazioni a disposizione dove dicono che guadagna circa 5,5 netti, ovvero 10 lordi. Se poi costa meno, tanto meglio, preferisco stare largo.


grazie, curiosità.
parlando con un utente mi ha detto che sono a bilancio i singoli stipendi, ma dato che da che mondo è mondo non ci sono mai stati o almeno si è sempre detto così, gli ho chiesto di spiegarmi di più, ma non ha mai risposto.
sinceramente penso che sia una cavolata, solo per darmi torto sul fatto che non credo che veramente romagnoli prenda quelle cifre. ma queste sono opinioni e la verità non la sa nessuno.


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Dicembre 2021)

Fuori Conti, Samu.
Dentro Denayer e Adli.
Faivre se Messias gioca così non serve ora.
Mi piacciono Bremer, Andrea Carboni, Ricci.
Non so se il rientro di Colombo sia giusto.
Pellegri deve essere ceduto in prestito a gennaio.
In scadenza di utili per noi:
Rudiger, Christensen, Lacazette, Süle, Kamara, Azmoun, Kramaric.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nei primi 8 troviamo: Romagnoli, Kessie, Caldara, Conti e Castillejo. Tre giocatori fuori dal progetto, uno che non vuole rinnovare (per fortuna) e uno che è facilmente rimpiazzabile da un qualsiasi buon prospetto belga/olandese/francese/andorrano/sanmarinese.


i danni fatti da mirabelli/fassone.  

per fortuna a breve ci liberiamo di tutta sta gente.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti con i lavori, anche perché questa sessione di mercato potrebbe essere più interessante del previsto.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 06/12/21
> 
> ...


servono assolutamente:
un centrale
un mediano
un trequartista/esterno
una punta


----------



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grazie, curiosità.
> parlando con un utente mi ha detto che sono a bilancio i singoli stipendi, ma dato che da che mondo è mondo non ci sono mai stati o almeno si è sempre detto così, gli ho chiesto di spiegarmi di più, ma non ha mai risposto.
> sinceramente penso che sia una cavolata, solo per darmi torto sul fatto che non credo che veramente romagnoli prenda quelle cifre. ma queste sono opinioni e la verità non la sa nessuno.


Non é ancora pubblico quello del 2021, ma diversi siti specializzati lo hanno visto in anteprima e pubblicato estratti. C’è il dettaglio dell’’ammortamento e del costo storico, ma i singoli stipendi non ci sono. C’è una voce omnicomprensiva, compreso allenatore e suoi collaboratori.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> servono assolutamente:
> un centrale
> un mediano
> un trequartista/esterno
> una punta


D’accordo su quasi tutto. Secondo me a centrocampo non serve nessuno: Tonali Bennacer titolari, Bakayoko e Pobega riserve. Krunic jolly. 
A gennaio prenderanno (mi auguro) un centrale in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Sperando che non rinnovino a Romagnoli a fine anno. In attacco si potrebbe puntare qualcuno in scadenza, e qui ci sarebbe Belotti, ma non mi entusiasma minimamente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto. A livello di bilancio a giugno ci saranno ampi spazi di manovra, si potrebbe davvero completare la rosa senza aumentare i costi.



Il dado è tratto. Io penso che qualcosina in più possiamo avere come payroll, il che fà tutta la differenza del mondo visto che Juventus e soprattutto Inter dovranno tagliare e non poco nei prossimi due anni.


----------



## kipstar (6 Dicembre 2021)

realisticamente parlando mi aspetto un difensore centrale se magari si rimane in europa.
poi servirebbe anche altro.....ma non credo che si farà qualcosa. 

forse ..ma è più una speranza se esce casti magari arriva faivre.....sperando che fosse già previsto per fine mercato estivo.....


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Dicembre 2021)

Non so con quali risorse, ma a gennaio servirebbe anticipare Adli (a fare il vice brahim, con krunic spostato mediano riserva di tonali e bakayoko a gennaio dove mancheranno gli africani) e prendere un difensore centrale potenzialmente titolare per anno prossimo, come Botman o simile (dove farà coppia con tomori, con kjaer primo cambio di entrambi visto che romagnoli saluterà e gabbia purtroppo fa fatica a certi livelli).

Poi a Giugno tutte le risorse su sostituti di kessie/ibra e su un'ala destra che faccia la differenza.


----------



## sampapot (7 Dicembre 2021)

l'operazione peggiore sembra quella relativa a Caldara...da brividi!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non é ancora pubblico quello del 2021, ma diversi siti specializzati lo hanno visto in anteprima e pubblicato estratti. C’è il dettaglio dell’’ammortamento e del costo storico, ma i singoli stipendi non ci sono. C’è una voce omnicomprensiva, compreso allenatore e suoi collaboratori.


non ho capito, scusa.
a bilancio c'è scritto lo stipendio di romagnoli? mi pare di no.
c'è la somma di tutti? credo di si da quel che mi ricordi....
con la somma non puoi capire chi prende quanto.

i dettagli dell'ammortamento li ricordo, ma non servono in questo caso appunto.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho capito, scusa.
> a bilancio c'è scritto lo stipendio di romagnoli? mi pare di no.
> c'è la somma di tutti? credo di si da quel che mi ricordi....
> con la somma non puoi capire chi prende quanto.
> ...


Si scusa forse non sono stato chiaro. A bilancio c’è la voce salari e stipendi dei giocatori e allenatore che ammonta a XXX milioni. Non c’è il dettaglio del contratto del singolo giocatore.


----------



## koti (7 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> D’accordo su quasi tutto. Secondo me a centrocampo non serve nessuno: Tonali Bennacer titolari, Bakayoko e Pobega riserve. Krunic jolly.


Praticamente Bakayoko diventerebbe un quasi titolare, ho i brividi.

Saremmo apposto solo a livello numerico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Praticamente con le uscite di:
> 
> Romagnoli 2.5
> Hauge 3.9
> ...


è assurdo come le tre C conti castillejo caldara ci stiano distruggendo il bilancio.
Presenze complessive tipo 3 in stagione, contributo praticamente zero.
Ovviamente, nessuno dei tre portato da Maldini.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Dicembre 2021)

Copio da un altro post (così rivitalizzo questo visto che a naso tra qualche giorno sarà il principale di questa sezione, o almeno me lo auguro)

Ma un mercato estivo:


30-40 milioni attaccante giovane (stipendio 3 annui)
15-20 milioni esterno destro (stipendio 2 annui)
10-15 milioni centrocampista centrale (stipendio 1.5 annuo)
10-15 milioni difensore centrale (stipendio 1.5 annuo)

Con un mercato del genere spendi tra i 65 e i 90 milioni per 3 giocatori che di ammortamento annuo ti verrebbero a costare (supponendo dei quadriennali)

12 circa l'attaccante
7 circa l'esterno
5 circa centrocampista e difensore centrale

Ovvero un aumento di circa 30 milioni sul payroll, tenendo conto che ti liberi di

Romagnoli (13 milioni)
Kessiè (10 milioni)
Conti (8.5 milioni)
Caldara (9.5 milioni)
Castillejo (7 milioni)
Mirante (2 milioni)
Duarte (2 milioni)

Sono già 52 milioni, che diventano 64 se non rinnovi ibra.
In pratica con un mercato del genere ti rimangono altri 30-35 milioni di payroll (che possono pure aumentare in base a cio che decidi di fare con i prestiti dei vari Bakayoko Florenzi Messias nel caso li si rimandasse al mittente) con cui tamponare senza troppi patemi i vari ruoli scoperti delle riserve.
Ci sono tranquillamente le risorse necessarie per fare un signor mercato, sostituire Kessie Romagnoli Ibra con 3 giocatori validi e giovani e con lo smaltimento del rudo rimanente sostuire i partenti con giovani stile saelemakers che costano poco e hanno ampi margini e trovarsi con una rosa che costi MENO di quest'anno.
Le risorse, bilancio alla mano, ci sono.
Se poi non lo si VUOLE (non può, vuole) fare è un altro discorso.
Ma i numeri sono questi.

Perchè se barboneggiamo anche a giugno con la CL raggiunta, significa che il fatturato cresce e il nostro Payroll da 160 circa che è ora potrebbe scendere anche a 130, roba da Fiorentina quasi. Inaccettabile.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Copio da un altro post (così rivitalizzo questo visto che a naso tra qualche giorno sarà il principale di questa sezione, o almeno me lo auguro)
> 
> Ma un mercato estivo:
> 
> ...


Mi sembra di capire che lei non trasta. Non si permetta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Dicembre 2021)

Guarda, finora io sono stato un grandissimo seguace di Elliott e della loro opera di risanamento dei nostri conti disastrati.
Chiaro però che secondo me questa (se ci qualifichiamo alla CL chiaramente) deve per forza di cose essere l'ultima stagione di austerità, perchè davvero a fine anno ci liberiamo di un mucchio di zavorre se resistiamo alla tentazione di rinnovare Romagnoli (e aggiungo io anche un Ibra che secondo me quello che gli è rimasto lo metterà quest'anno e poi adios), dando per scontato che Kessiè non resterà.
C'è davvero moltissimo spazio di manovra per fare un sequel del 2019 e ultimare finalmente una ricostruzione fatta di giovani talenti solidissimi. 
Non possiamo permetterci di mancare questo appuntamento. 
Se riusciamo a gestire tutto alla perfezione, il prossimo anno potremmo davvero esserci liberati di tutti i cessi delle precedenti gestioni. Quando ci ricapita???


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Copio da un altro post (così rivitalizzo questo visto che a naso tra qualche giorno sarà il principale di questa sezione, o almeno me lo auguro)
> 
> Ma un mercato estivo:
> 
> ...



quest'estate si apre la più grande finestra di mercato degli ultimi 10 anni, abbiamo veramente la possibilità di rinforzare enormemente la rosa con solo un leggero tocco al rialzo del payroll. Se lo vorranno fare io non lo so, ma oltre alle disponibità liquide (che volendo ci sono) servono anche scelte sportive coraggiose. Dobbiamo salutare tutti quelli in scadenza e quindi anche i vari Ibra e Romagnoli. Kessiè sarebbe l'unico da rinnovare ma mi sembra andato oramai. Abbiamo l'opportunità di fare lo step decisivo. Vediamo.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sono d'accordo, questa estate praticamente rimarrebbe sul groppone solo Caldara (se non si salva il venezia e quindi non viene riscattato). Conti, Romagnoli, Ibra e Kessie (che sono praticamente tra i top 10 nel payroll attuale) li lasci per strada, Castillejo credo riusciremo a liberarcene già questo gennaio, Messias, Florenzi, forse Baka (ha un biennale) tutti prestiti che non verranno confermati.

Vero che qualcosa dovrai investire nei rinnovi di Leao, Theo, Bennacer e quindi qui qualcosa investi come payroll rispetto a quello attuale, ma secondo me nel saldo risparmio/investimenti sul payroll ci sono (CI DEVONO ESSERE) risorse per prendere 3-4 giovani da 15/18 l'uno di cartellino e con ingaggi sostenibili (insomma come fu all'epoca per i vari leao, benancer, theo, ecc).


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

Bravi a tutti voi, i numeri sono piuttosto chiari: quest’anno si liberano circa 50 milioni nel payroll (Romagnoli ed Ibra spero che non rinnovino). Con questi soldi è vero che una decina vanno per i rinnovi di Theo, Bennacer e Leao, ma ne rimangono sempre 40. Questo vuol dire comprare 5 giocatori da 25 milioni l’uno con stipendio da 2 milioni netti (supponendo contratti quinquennali e presi dall’estero sfruttando decreto crescita).
Come avete detto, questo è l’anno più importante degli ultimi 10: dalle scelte che si faranno si capirà la direzione e le ambizioni del Milan.


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quest'estate si apre la più grande finestra di mercato degli ultimi 10 anni, abbiamo veramente la possibilità di rinforzare enormemente la rosa con solo un leggero tocco al rialzo del payroll. Se lo vorranno fare io non lo so, ma oltre alle disponibità liquide (che volendo ci sono) servono anche scelte sportive coraggiose. Dobbiamo salutare tutti quelli in scadenza e quindi anche i vari Ibra e Romagnoli. Kessiè sarebbe l'unico da rinnovare ma mi sembra andato oramai. Abbiamo l'opportunità di fare lo step decisivo. Vediamo.


Spero che non vada come nell'estate 2017 con i 200M e passa spesi da Mirabelli che hanno ucciso le nostre finanze per i successivi 3 anni.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Dicembre 2021)

Vedere che Romagnoli è il giocatore che ci costa di più mi fà venire i bridivi lungo la schiena.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, questa estate praticamente rimarrebbe sul groppone solo Caldara (se non si salva il venezia e quindi non viene riscattato). Conti, Romagnoli, Ibra e Kessie (che sono praticamente tra i top 10 nel payroll attuale) li lasci per strada, Castillejo credo riusciremo a liberarcene già questo gennaio, Messias, Florenzi, forse Baka (ha un biennale) tutti prestiti che non verranno confermati.
> 
> Vero che qualcosa dovrai investire nei rinnovi di Leao, Theo, Bennacer e quindi qui qualcosa investi come payroll rispetto a quello attuale, ma secondo me nel saldo risparmio/investimenti sul payroll ci sono (CI DEVONO ESSERE) risorse per prendere 3-4 giovani da 15/18 l'uno di cartellino e con ingaggi sostenibili (insomma come fu all'epoca per i vari leao, benancer, theo, ecc).


1) Ma Caldara ha obbligo di riscatto in caso di salvezza del Venezia?
2) Non sono così sicuro che il trio Florenzi Messias e Pellegri non saranno riscattati (magari con condizioni riviste a ribasso)


----------



## Zenos (27 Dicembre 2021)

Però ricordo un topic dove si parlava che quest'anno con i tagli di Chala e Donnarumma e l accesso alla CL c'era margine per qualche colpo top,eppure...


----------



## Giofa (27 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Bravi a tutti voi, i numeri sono piuttosto chiari: quest’anno si liberano circa 50 milioni nel payroll (Romagnoli ed Ibra spero che non rinnovino). Con questi soldi è vero che una decina vanno per i rinnovi di Theo, Bennacer e Leao, ma ne rimangono sempre 40. Questo vuol dire comprare 5 giocatori da 25 milioni l’uno con stipendio da 2 milioni netti (supponendo contratti quinquennali e presi dall’estero sfruttando decreto crescita).
> Come avete detto, questo è l’anno più importante degli ultimi 10: dalle scelte che si faranno si capirà la direzione e le ambizioni del Milan.


Siamo sicuri che il rinnovo di Leao alzi il payroll? Vero che aumenta lo stipendio ma non dovresti più avere l'ammortamento del cartellino. Idem, se pur con meno impatto, per Isma e Theo


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che il rinnovo di Leao alzi il payroll? Vero che aumenta lo stipendio ma non dovresti più avere l'ammortamento del cartellino. Idem, se pur con meno impatto, per Isma e Theo


Dipende dalle cifre e dalla lunghezza del rinnovo. Bisognerebbe guardare i numeri per fare i conti


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che il rinnovo di Leao alzi il payroll? Vero che aumenta lo stipendio ma non dovresti più avere l'ammortamento del cartellino. Idem, se pur con meno impatto, per Isma e Theo


Hai ragione, bisognerebbe fare i conti per bene, ma sono stato largo. Potrebbe benissimo essere che paradossalmente costi meno di ora. Per cui ancora più spazio di manovra. Giusto per fare un esempio: se Leao passa a 4 netti per i prossimi 5 anni, l’impatto a bilancio è sostanzialmente neutro. Costerà sempre circa 8 milioni annui.


----------



## Giofa (27 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, bisognerebbe fare i conti per bene, ma sono stato largo. Potrebbe benissimo essere che paradossalmente costi meno di ora. Per cui ancora più spazio di manovra. Giusto per fare un esempio: se Leao passa a 4 netti per i prossimi 5 anni, l’impatto a bilancio è sostanzialmente neutro. Costerà sempre circa 8 milioni annui.


Ok grazie, era come pensavo. Anche se questa cosa non mi fa stare molto tranquillo perchè si diceva lo stesso di Chala ma si è scelto comunque di non rinnovarlo ne sostituirlo. Passo sempre da filo societario (e un pò mi ci sento perchè condivido molte delle scelte) ma temo questo non sia sinonimo di "spazio di manovra" (non come concetto che è evidentemente vero, quanto di scelte societarie)


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ok grazie, era come pensavo. Anche se questa cosa non mi fa stare molto tranquillo perchè si diceva lo stesso di Chala ma si è scelto comunque di non rinnovarlo ne sostituirlo. Passo sempre da filo societario (e un pò mi ci sento perchè condivido molte delle scelte) ma temo questo non sia sinonimo di "spazio di manovra" (non come concetto che è evidentemente vero, quanto di scelte societarie)


Beh se valesse per tutti i rinnovi di Theo, Bennacer e Leao (ovvero impatto nullo a bilancio), ma non venissero fatti, sarebbe un chiaro segnale della proprietà. Anche perchè questi scadono nel 2024, non domani. Stessa cosa i mancati rinnovi/ cessioni che porterebbero un risparmio annuo di 50 milioni: se quelli che sostituissero i partenti costassero meno, le ambizioni della società sarebbero chiare. Perchè ora il payroll è più che sostenibile con ritorno allo stadio e qualificazione champions. Per cui davvero dal primo settembre 2022, non ci saranno più scuse nemmeno da parte mia, visto le zavorre che se ne stanno per andare (rimarrebbero mal che vada Castillejo e Caldara).


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Dicembre 2021)

Mi inserisco nella discussione, che devo ammettere mi entusiasma molto. E' qualche anno che redigo un budget del Milan basandomi sui dati che trovo su internet (e qui) comprensivo dei costi dei singoli calciatori. Devo dire che ci prendo abbastanza. Il mio budget parte dal conseguimento del pareggio di bilancio nel 2023/24. Secondo i miei calcoli il Milan per questo mercato invernale non ha molti margini di manovra. Senza l'infortunio di Kjaer probabilmente sarebbe intervenuto sul mercato solo contemporaneamente a qualche cessione (es. caldara, conti..). Con l'infortunio si trova quasi obbligato a prendere un difensore, ma per farlo dovrà puntare o su un prestito (anche oneroso ma senza obbligo, come sta tentando con Botman) oppure sulle cessioni. Ovviamente io ho stimato ricavi intorno ai 300k verso fine anno (rispetto ai 260 del 2021), se ad oggi fossero più alti probabilmente ci sarebbe qualche margine in più.
A giugno ci saranno sicuramente più spazi di manovra (come dicevate voi), però occhio che molto dipenderà dai rinnovi di Ibra e Romagnoli, dalle decisioni sui prestiti tipo Florenzi e dalla cessione di Caldara e Duarte, che non scadono a giugno 2022. Cmq il margine di manovra per giugno potrebbe essere di circa 40 mil (non di cartellini ma di costi a bilancio tra ammortamenti e stipendi).


----------



## Mauricio (28 Dicembre 2021)

Ciao @LupoTalos 
Concordo con quasi tutto a parte il budget di gennaio. L’agente di Conti ha detto chiaramente che se ne andrà. Il giocatore a bilancio a un costo di circa 8,5 milioni. Questo implica che si libera tale ammontare con la sua cessione (a dire il vero la metà, in quanto si risparmierebbe solo gli ultimi 6 mesi di stipendio e ammortamento. Tuttavia a regime, ovvero per l’anno prossimo, il risparmio sarebbe pieno). Per cui ci sarebbe spazio per un acquisto di un giocatore a 25 milioni spalmato su 5 anni di contratto e stipendio di 2/2,5 netti (se preso all’estero). 
Per cui direi che un Botman o simile si può acquistare, se ovviamente c’è la volontà.


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ciao @LupoTalos
> Concordo con quasi tutto a parte il budget di gennaio. L’agente di Conti ha detto chiaramente che se ne andrà. Il giocatore a bilancio a un costo di circa 8,5 milioni. Questo implica che si libera tale ammontare con la sua cessione (a dire il vero la metà, in quanto si risparmierebbe solo gli ultimi 6 mesi di stipendio e ammortamento. Tuttavia a regime, ovvero per l’anno prossimo, il risparmio sarebbe pieno). Per cui ci sarebbe spazio per un acquisto di un giocatore a 25 milioni spalmato su 5 anni di contratto e stipendio di 2/2,5 netti (se preso all’estero).
> Per cui direi che un Botman o simile si può acquistare, se ovviamente c’è la volontà.



sul prossimo anno assolutamente. Ma su questo ho qualche dubbio. Il costo squadra (senza allenatore e staff) del 20/21 era di circa 150k, rispetto ai quasi 190k dell'anno precedente. Come da tuoi calcoli (corretti) ad oggi siamo a 157k circa. Quindi superiore allo scorso anno (anche considerando la metà del costo di Conti). Se aggiungi un 10k di costo (25 ammor+4 lordi in 4 anni) per il difensore sei già fuori budget. Presumibilmente il budget dello scorso anno prevedeva una perdita intorno ai 100k, per quest'anno mi aspetto qualcosa intorno ai -75k (spero non -50). Con questa premessa Botman o chi per esso ti fa saltare il budget. Poi ci sono da considerare alcune varianti:
- ricavi più alti di quanto ho considerato io (possibile);
- taglio dei costi non relativi a calciatori (difficile, hanno già tagliato parecchio);
- cessione di Casti o qualcun altro di poco utilizzato (difficilissima visto che non se vuole andare nessuno).
Per questo credo che arriverà un difensore ma in prestito senza obbligo. Poi ovviamente sono mie ipotesi, purtroppo non lavoro al milan......


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Dicembre 2021)

Il nostro mercato passa anche da Conti, Castillejo, Caldara.

caldara a giugno il Venezia ha l’obbligo di riscatto a 4 milioni se si salva. Speriamo.

conti è a bilancio a circa 2 milioni, speriamo l’Empoli o chi per loro siano disposti non solo a prenderselo ma anche a pareggiare il residuo (altrimenti se lo prendono a zero per noi è sostanzialmente identico a non cederlo, facendo minusvalenza di 2 milioni che viene annullata dal risparmio di 6 mesi di ingaggio) 

castillejo è a bilancio a 6 milioni, che scendono a 4 a giugno. Secondo me si può trovare una squadra che offra un prestito che si trasforma in obbligo (a 4/5 milioni a giugno) a tipo 10 presenze.

insomma, non facile cederli ma neppure impossibile visto i residui bassi a bilancio. Non siamo nella situazione di caldara di un paio di anni fa che aveva un residuo di 30 milioni….

Anche se il vero tesoretto arriverà dai non rinnovi di Kessie, Romagnoli, Ibra e la non conferma di Florenzi (3 netti di ingaggio). Qui si apre un varco interessante, sopratutto se riempito da giovani con stipendi inferiori ai 2/3 netti.


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Dicembre 2021)

Perfettamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Mauricio (28 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il nostro mercato passa anche da Conti, Castillejo, Caldara.
> 
> *caldara a giugno il Venezia ha l’obbligo di riscatto a 4 milioni se si salva. Speriamo.*
> 
> ...


Dove hai trovato questa informazione? Se fosse vera sarebbe minus certa, visto che sarebbe a bilancio a giugno per 7 milioni.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Dicembre 2021)

Sappiamo già che a giugno ci sarà margine di manovra, quanto però dipenderà abbastanza da Caldara e Castillejo che mi sembrano due situazione difficilmente risolvibili. Che Caldara abbia l'obbligo di riscatto in caso di salvezza del Venezia è un'ipotesi che avevo fatto anche io in estate ma non abbiamo la certezza. Nel caso le speranze questa volta ci sarebbero, non come Conti al Parma l'anno scorso. Se tutte le cose si incastrano in un certo modo (Ibra, Kessie, Romagnoli) questa estate potrebbe esserci una mezza rivoluzione con tanti acquisti. Quindi i tifosi saranno tutti contenti ed eccitati. Occhio che questo non vorrà dire automaticamente avere una squadra piú forte, se gli acquisti li canni quasi tutti sono guai. Io ormai rimasto scottato dalla gestione Fassone (come tutti comprensibilmente dopo anni di magra) preferisco eccitarmi durante la stagione piuttosto che in estate, anche se ormai la tendenza del tifoso medio è quella di fare il contrario.


----------



## Tobi (29 Dicembre 2021)

Scusate Caldara in caso facesse un super girone di ritorno lo perdiamo a 4 milioni?


----------



## Mauricio (29 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Scusate Caldara in caso facesse un super girone di ritorno lo perdiamo a 4 milioni?


Il diritto di riscatto dovrebbe essere per quella cifra. E rileggendo il comunicato del Venezia, parla solo di diritto, nessun obbligo a determinate condizioni. Vedremo, anche tornasse indietro e facesse un discreto girone di ritorno, non penso sarà così impossibile una cessione a 5 milioni.


----------



## Tobi (30 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque in squadre senza troppe pressioni il suo lo fa. Mi dispiace perderlo s cosi poco, se avesse definitivente superato i guai fisici è superiore a Romagnola e Gabbia e poteva essere un tassello per la nostra difesa


----------



## Mauricio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque in squadre senza troppe pressioni il suo lo fa. Mi dispiace perderlo s cosi poco, se avesse definitivente superato i guai fisici è superiore a Romagnola e Gabbia e poteva essere un tassello per la nostra difesa


È un grande se purtroppo quello inerente il fisico. Il problema comunque sarebbe che avresti i titolari che non arrivano a 2 milioni netti, e Caldara dovrebbe stare tra i 2/3 (ricordo che si diceva che il suo contratto era a salire). C’è ancora qualche stipendio folle da deturpare, ed uno è proprio il suo.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti con i lavori, anche perché questa sessione di mercato potrebbe essere più interessante del previsto.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 06/12/21
> 
> ...


Complimenti per il lavoro che hai fatto,ma per quanto mi riguarda non c'è payroll che tiene se per 1 mln di differenza non porti a casa un giocatore che ti serve.A questa società non interessa vincere e quindi non è la mia società.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Dicembre 2021)

Grazie @SoloMVB 
Sai che sono filo proprietario e gioco nella squadra dei commercialisti. Ma sono anche un tifoso, ed ho già espresso in altri thread la mia idea: il tempo della potatura dei rami secchi è praticamente finito. Come ampiamente detto quest’anno è l’anno della verità: ci sarà tantissimo spazio di manovra per fare dei buoni acquisti. Per cui a settembre 2022 avremo chiare le intenzioni della proprietà: se non saranno fatti interventi seri, sarò anche io critico, perchè da questa estate ci saranno poche, se non zero, scuse per i mancati investimenti.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Gennaio 2022)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Finalmente qualcosa si muove: Conti ceduto a titolo definitivo (alcuni "giornalisti" dicevano in prestito, non aveva alcun senso). Ho considerato la peggior ipotesi, ovvero cessione a zero: questo implica minus di 2,4 milioni (pari all'ammortamento), ma risparmio di circa 2 milioni per lo stipendio di 6 mesi. Operazione quindi a saldo zero, ma in prospettiva permette di liberare a bilancio la bellezza di 8,5 milioni annui di payroll. Un'enormità per un giocatore come Conti, che era accantonato da tempo.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Finalmente qualcosa si muove: Conti ceduto a titolo definitivo (alcuni "giornalisti" dicevano in prestito, non aveva alcun senso). Ho considerato la peggior ipotesi, ovvero cessione a zero: questo implica minus di 2,4 milioni (pari all'ammortamento), ma risparmio di circa 2 milioni per lo stipendio di 6 mesi. Operazione quindi a saldo zero, ma in prospettiva permette di liberare a bilancio la bellezza di 8,5 milioni annui di payroll. Un'enormità per un giocatore come Conti, che era accantonato da tempo.


Con tutto lo spazio che si è creato dalla scorsa estate più quello che si creerà fino alla prossima,son curioso di leggere poi quali scuse verranno portate avanti se non ci saranno gli investimenti di cui la squadra ha bisogno.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con tutto lo spazio che si è creato dalla scorsa estate più quello che si creerà fino alla prossima,son curioso di leggere poi quali scuse verranno portate avanti se non ci saranno gli investimenti di cui la squadra ha bisogno.


Come anticipato, almeno da parte mia, se non verranno fatti gli investimenti sarò critico. Questo non vuol dire che mi aspetto Van Dijk, Casemiro e Haaland, ma che vengano spesi dei soldi per giocatori di valore o che sia chiaramente in rampa di lancio.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ad oggi servirebbero prima di tutto un centrale, un mediano ed un trequartista.. poi il resto dipende dai rinnovi dei prestiti e dei contratti


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Finalmente qualcosa si muove: Conti ceduto a titolo definitivo (alcuni "giornalisti" dicevano in prestito, non aveva alcun senso). Ho considerato la peggior ipotesi, ovvero cessione a zero: questo implica minus di 2,4 milioni (pari all'ammortamento), ma risparmio di circa 2 milioni per lo stipendio di 6 mesi. Operazione quindi a saldo zero, ma in prospettiva permette di liberare a bilancio la bellezza di 8,5 milioni annui di payroll. Un'enormità per un giocatore come Conti, che era accantonato da tempo.



Liberare 8,5 mln di payroll significa presupporre che il livello di payroll attuale è OK.
In realtà chiuderemo il bilancio con ancora 40-50 di disavanzo (forse qualcosa meno?) quindi è verosimile che vogliano scendere ancora di payroll...
A meno di recuperare questi 50 milioni da maggiori futuri ricavi, ma è una strada più difficile rispetto a tagliare i costi per qualsiasi direttore finanziario.

Ad ogni modo, se non sono gli 8,5 risparmiati di conti saranno i 10 di ibra o i 9 di kessie o i 9 di romagnoli, un pò di spazio di manovra a giugno ci sarà comunque, anche se non tantissima come è correttamente ipotizzabile qui se fosse un gioco a Saldo di payroll zero (se come dicono in società hanno l'obiettivo del pari a bilancio). 

Se invece si accettasse il payroll attuale allora sono d'accordo che ci sia ampio spazio di manovra e avremmo buone se non ottime prospettive.

Tutto sta nel capire se il payroll anno prossimo sarà sulla falsariga di quello attuale o se causa il disavanzo di bilancio è necessario che scenda ancora di qualche milione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Liberare 8,5 mln di payroll significa presupporre che il livello di payroll attuale è OK.
> In realtà chiuderemo il bilancio con ancora 40-50 di disavanzo (forse qualcosa meno?) quindi è verosimile che vogliano scendere ancora di payroll...
> A meno di recuperare questi 50 milioni da maggiori futuri ricavi, ma è una strada più difficile rispetto a tagliare i costi per qualsiasi direttore finanziario.
> 
> ...


Al momento senza conti il nostro payroll è sceso a circa 140 milioni.
Praticamente nessuna squadra medio-big in italia è in attivo di bilancio senza cessioni sostanziose, perchè il calcio è un gioco a perdere dal punto di vista economico.
Non possiamo e non dobbiamo puntare ad abbassare ancora il Payroll, anzi per me con 2 qualificazioni CL consecutive sarebbe d'obbligo come minimo puntare i 150-160 e approfittare della congiuntura favorevole estiva per comprare 3 titolari (difensore centrale, esterno destro e soprattutto punta) e riportare a casa Pobega e Adli per fargli fare da centrocampista centrale e trequartista. 
Inoltre, andrebbero prese 3-4 riserve per allungare la squadra.
L'unica cosa che va decisa è se dare la priorità all'acquisto di difensore centrale e esterno destro quest'anno e tamponare la situazione punte con Belotti a zero e tenendo Ibra e Giroud un altro anno e scatenare la potenza di fuoco economica su una grande punta nel 2023 per completare una squadra a quel punto solidissima, o anticipare la punta a quest'estate e completare il resto della rosa nel 2023.
Io sarei piu per la prima opzione, 60-70 milioni spesi per risolvere il problema esterno destro e difensore centrale titolare, una ventina di milioni per 3 riserve e poi il prossimo anno (con la qualificazione CL, si intende) 60 milioni per la punta forte più 10-20 milioni per operazioni di contorno.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Liberare 8,5 mln di payroll significa presupporre che il livello di payroll attuale è OK.
> In realtà chiuderemo il bilancio con ancora 40-50 di disavanzo (forse qualcosa meno?) quindi è verosimile che vogliano scendere ancora di payroll...
> A meno di recuperare questi 50 milioni da maggiori futuri ricavi, ma è una strada più difficile rispetto a tagliare i costi per qualsiasi direttore finanziario.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Si da sempre per scontato che rimanga quello dell'anno prima ma in realtà in queste ultime stagioni è sceso costantemente e non sappiamo a quanto vogliano arrivare. Il dubbio sta tutto lì, perché come abbiamo già detto tutti a giugno di spazio se ne libererebbe.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Gennaio 2022)

Un solo appunto @Trumpusconi : non è vero che il calcio è sempre un gioco a perdere. Il Bayern sono anni che chiude il leggero utile (per la precisione 29, un’era lunghissima).


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Si da sempre per scontato che rimanga quello dell'anno prima ma in realtà in queste ultime stagioni è sceso costantemente e non sappiamo a quanto vogliano arrivare. Il dubbio sta tutto lì, perché come abbiamo già detto tutti a giugno di spazio se ne libererebbe.


lo sappiamo si, alla cifra che consente il + nel bilancio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Copio da un altro post (così rivitalizzo questo visto che a naso tra qualche giorno sarà il principale di questa sezione, o almeno me lo auguro)
> 
> Ma un mercato estivo:
> 
> ...


Scusate l'auto quote, ma alla luce delle dichiarazioni di maldini mi sembra opportuno sottolineare questa situazione.
Le scuse stanno a zero, e mi sorprende e amareggia che la società non sia ambiziosa.


----------



## Mauricio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Onestamente a gennaio non mi aspettavo tanto di più dell’uscita di conti e Castillejo. Magari con un investimento per l’ala destra in questo caso. Invece pare che sostituiscano Pellegri con Lazetic. Un po’ deluso certo, ma il giudizio definitivo sarà questa estate.
Certo che se rinnovano a Romagnoli e Ibra, gli spazi si riducono di molto e non ci saranno grandi manovre.

Comunque mia opinione, in difesa per il prossimo anno non prenderei nessuno se non riscattare Florenzi. Kalulu come prima riserva e poi Gabbia non mi paiono male. Florenzi costerebbe poco di cartellino, e bisognerebbe vedere se il contratto sia oneroso come quello con la Roma…


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Onestamente a gennaio non mi aspettavo tanto di più dell’uscita di conti e Castillejo. Magari con un investimento per l’ala destra in questo caso. Invece pare che sostituiscano Pellegri con Lazetic. Un po’ deluso certo, ma il giudizio definitivo sarà questa estate.
> Certo che se rinnovano a Romagnoli e Ibra, gli spazi si riducono di molto e non ci saranno grandi manovre.
> 
> Comunque mia opinione, in difesa per il prossimo anno non prenderei nessuno se non riscattare Florenzi. Kalulu come prima riserva e poi Gabbia non mi paiono male. Florenzi costerebbe poco di cartellino, e bisognerebbe vedere se il contratto sia oneroso come quello con la Roma…


Il mercato estivo sarà fondamentale.
Certo, secondo me Florenzi andrebbe riscattato con stipendio ben inferiore a quello che percepisce oggi, è un'ottima riserva a destra.
Pellegri rispedito al mittente, Messias per me può tornare a Crotone, Bakayoko se ne parla tra un anno e mezzo... 
Ma quei 3 acquisti "pesanti" vanno fatti, soprattutto la punta che può essere anche Belotti. Ma basta Ibra, basta.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Onestamente a gennaio non mi aspettavo tanto di più dell’uscita di conti e Castillejo. Magari con un investimento per l’ala destra in questo caso. Invece pare che sostituiscano Pellegri con Lazetic. Un po’ deluso certo, ma il giudizio definitivo sarà questa estate.
> Certo che se rinnovano a Romagnoli e Ibra, gli spazi si riducono di molto e non ci saranno grandi manovre.
> 
> Comunque mia opinione, in difesa per il prossimo anno non prenderei nessuno se non riscattare Florenzi. Kalulu come prima riserva e poi Gabbia non mi paiono male. Florenzi costerebbe poco di cartellino, e bisognerebbe vedere se il contratto sia oneroso come quello con la Roma…



Kjaer potrebbe non tornare più come lo conosciamo, almeno nel prossimo biennio. Anno prossimo deve essere inquadrato come terzo o meglio quarto centrale, non di più. Altrimenti è lo stesso equivoco di Ibra: ha il "naming" da titolare, ma di fatto poi avrà il rendimento da riserva e ti mette in difficoltà se hai fatto all-in su di lui. Kjaer va preservato, facendolo rientrare con la massima calma, e senza forzare nulla.

Sono d'accordo che la partita si gioca a giugno. A gennaio ti sei ulteriormente "alleggerito" da Pellegri, Conti, e si spera Castillejo.
A giugno ti alleggerisci da Ibra, kessie, romagnoli, dai non rinnovi di florenzi, baka, messias. 
A giugno si spera di riuscire a piazzare Caldara una volta per tutte, rimanendo soli 12 mesi di contratto.

Insomma, a giugno le valutazioni saranno DEFINITIVE. Un pò di spazio c'è, non so quanto però, perché c'è da capire come chiuderemo quest'anno rispetto ai -96 milioni di anno scorso. E' verosimile vogliano tagliare ancora un pò, per arrivare a sto benedetto pareggio di bilancio. Dopo di che, si che ogni risorsa liberata da payroll equivale a nuova risorsa investita, ad oggi non siamo ancora a questa situazione.

Sarebbe utile capire a quanto chiuderemo rispetto ai -96 di anno scorso. Se con i ricavi champions (ma in situazione comunque di covid e restrizioni) siamo riusciti ad arrivare ad un auspicabile -25/30 milioni oppure se ci assesteremo su un -50/60.

Se atterriamo ad un -50/60 sono meno ottimista, vero che liberi spazio, ma da qualche parte devono andare a caccia di questi 50 milioni e la liberazione del payroll relativo agli ingaggi in scadenza è sicuramente vista come prima risorsa utile per tale scopo.


----------



## Mauricio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il mercato estivo sarà fondamentale.
> Certo, secondo me Florenzi andrebbe riscattato con stipendio ben inferiore a quello che percepisce oggi, è un'ottima riserva a destra.
> Pellegri rispedito al mittente, Messias per me può tornare a Crotone, Bakayoko se ne parla tra un anno e mezzo...
> Ma quei 3 acquisti "pesanti" vanno fatti, soprattutto la punta che può essere anche Belotti. Ma basta Ibra, basta.


Concordo!

Se riscattassero Florenzi, con lo stipendio attuale, costerebbe all’anno 7 milioni scarsi (ipotizzando triennale). Non poco, ma ampiamente coperto con la partenza di Romagnoli. Visto che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023, potrebbe essere che accetti una spalmatura a 2 milioni netti all’anno fino al 2025. Il costo a bilancio sarebbe quindi di 5 milioni, non una differenza astronomica.

A centrocampo Tonali/Bennacer/Bakayoko più Pobega (e il jolly Krunic) penso possano bastare.

In attacco invece andrebbe presa un’ala destra titolare in modo da lasciare in panchina Saelemaekers. E ovviamente l’attaccante titolare. Come dici, anche un Belotti potrebbe andare bene: lui, Giroud e Lazetic per un anno potrebbero bastare.

Nel 2023 scadrebbero i prestiti di Diaz e Bakayoko che lascerei partire serenamente (a meno di clamorosi exploit). E scadrebbe anche Giorud. Per cui ci sarebbero da sostituire almeno questi 3, che in una sessione di mercato, dovrebbe essere fattibile.


----------



## Mauricio (24 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Kjaer potrebbe non tornare più come lo conosciamo, almeno nel prossimo biennio. Anno prossimo deve essere inquadrato come terzo o meglio quarto centrale, non di più. Altrimenti è lo stesso equivoco di Ibra: ha il "naming" da titolare, ma di fatto poi avrà il rendimento da riserva e ti mette in difficoltà se hai fatto all-in su di lui. Kjaer va preservato, facendolo rientrare con la massima calma, e senza forzare nulla.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che la partita si gioca a giugno. A gennaio ti sei ulteriormente "alleggerito" da Pellegri, Conti, e si spera Castillejo.
> A giugno ti alleggerisci da Ibra, kessie, romagnoli, dai non rinnovi di florenzi, baka, messias.
> ...


Su alcune cose la penso uguale, su altre meno. Espongo solo le visioni differenti, che è il senso del forum, ovvero discutere di idee diverse:
- Su Kjaer si da troppo per scontato che non torni come prima. Ma non è assolutamente detto, anzi. Sul rientro con calma son d’accordo, e mi pare che Kalulu stia facendo molto bene da centrale. Per cui non lo vedrei un reparto dove investire le poche risorse eventualmente a disposizione. 
- Bakayoko è al Milan anche l’anno prossimo
- Sul bilancio, ma bisognerebbe mettersi a fare per bene i conti, penso che si chiuderà vicino a -50 milioni quest’anno. Se poi si continuerà a qualificarsi in Champions, a nuovi sponsor e gli stadi saranno di nuovo al 100%, direi che si possa arrivare a -30 senza grosse difficoltà. Con lo stadio nuovo si dovrebbe andare ampiamente in positivo, a parità di altri costi. Ma da qui all’inaugurazione della cattedrale, credo ch Elliott cederà il Milan. Ovviamente solo un mio pensiero, ma avrebbero fatto tutto quello che c’era da fare: sistemare il bilancio, rendere abbastanza competitiva la squadra e “patrimonializzarla” con lo stadio nuovo.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su alcune cose la penso uguale, su altre meno. Espongo solo le visioni differenti, che è il senso del forum, ovvero discutere di idee diverse:
> - Su Kjaer si da troppo per scontato che non torni come prima. Ma non è assolutamente detto, anzi. Sul rientro con calma son d’accordo, e mi pare che Kalulu stia facendo molto bene da centrale. Per cui non lo vedrei un reparto dove investire le poche risorse eventualmente a disposizione.
> - Bakayoko è al Milan anche l’anno prossimo
> - Sul bilancio, ma bisognerebbe mettersi a fare per bene i conti, penso che si chiuderà vicino a -50 milioni quest’anno. Se poi si continuerà a qualificarsi in Champions, a nuovi sponsor e gli stadi saranno di nuovo al 100%, direi che si possa arrivare a -30 senza grosse difficoltà. Con lo stadio nuovo si dovrebbe andare ampiamente in positivo, a parità di altri costi. Ma da qui all’inaugurazione della cattedrale, credo ch Elliott cederà il Milan. Ovviamente solo un mio pensiero, ma avrebbero fatto tutto quello che c’era da fare: sistemare il bilancio, rendere abbastanza competitiva la squadra e “patrimonializzarla” con lo stadio nuovo.



La chiusura di quest'anno ci dirà tanto di anno prossimo. 
Perchè se quest'anno da -96 chiudi a -50 tutto presupporre che anno prossimo si punti da -50 ad arrivare al famoso "0".
Io spero che quest'anno chiuderemo qualcosa meglio del -50....... lo spero.

Poi c'è anche da dire che se arrivi ora allo zero, poi avrai una situazione limpida in futuro, quando dal 2024/2025 ci saranno incrementi del 40% sui ricavi champions e dal 2026/2027 quando sulla carta con il nuovo stadio dovresti incrementare di ulteriori 100 milioni/anno i ricavi.
In vista di questi cambiamenti, anche un fondo d'investimenti come Elliott forse può considerare di procedere un paio d'anni con la squadra competitiva ma sempre in perdita a -30/40 milioni, ma costantemente in zona champions: può valerne la pena a livello finanziario.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Gennaio 2022)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Tolto Pellegri e messo Lazetic. Costo annuo invariato, operazione minore.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Gennaio 2022)

Per me si taglia ancora a giugno.


----------



## Manue (28 Gennaio 2022)

A cosa serve arrivare a 0 se poi giochi sempre per arrivare quarto se gira bene?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> A cosa serve arrivare a 0 se poi giochi sempre per arrivare quarto se gira bene?


il fine ultimo per me sono i conti in verde, anzi come direbbe un dirigente del Milan ''Green''.
Tutto bello, se non fosse che il fatturato è sempre di 200 milioni come 20 anni fa.


----------



## darden (28 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Per me si taglia ancora a giugno.



Il Mercato di Giugno sarà quello che ci farà capire se abbiamo una minima speranza di competere prossimo anno. Sinceramente io:
- Non rinnovo Ibra
- Perdita a 0 Kessie *
- Perdita a 0 Romagnoli *
- Uscita samu con occhio a non fare minus
- Riscatto Eintracht Hauge *

Queste 5 mosse (* queste sono praticamente certe) porterebbero ad un -42M di Payroll ed un +9M di plusvalenza

Se metti dentro:
- Botman 30M (pagamento in due anni) contratto di 5 anni a 4 Lordi
- Sanches 25M (pagamento in due anni) contratto di 5 anni a 4 Lordi
- Attaccante in prestito 2M con riscatto da 20-25M

pesi sul Payroll di 19M e al netto della plusvalenza Hauge devi metterci 18,5M cash per la prima tranche dei pagamenti.

Rimane la solita nota dolente dell'ala dx..


----------



## uolfetto (28 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Il Mercato di Giugno sarà quello che ci farà capire se abbiamo una minima speranza di competere prossimo anno. Sinceramente io:
> - Non rinnovo Ibra
> - Perdita a 0 Kessie *
> - Perdita a 0 Romagnoli *
> ...


Mettila come vuoi, di cose se ne possono fare tante. Però secondo me si taglierà ancora un po'. Mica dico che sbaracchiamo, quelli che lasciano saranno rimpiazzati. Ma il totale dovrà essere ancora un pò inferiore a quello di questa stagione, magari sui 140.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Mettila come vuoi, di cose se ne possono fare tante. Però secondo me si taglierà ancora un po'. Mica dico che sbaracchiamo, quelli che lasciano saranno rimpiazzati. Ma il totale dovrà essere ancora un pò inferiore a quello di questa stagione, magari sui 140.


Ci stiamo avvicinando a costi di gestione da fiorentina però.
Con il bilancio in miglioramento costante.
Non va bene così, a meno che non hai in mano qualcuno che è disposto a comprare la società con bilancio in pari e zero debiti, più stadio in costruzione.


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

Kerkez vendoto a 2 milioni è considerata plusvalenza oppure essendo della primavera non finisce in bilancio?


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti con i lavori, anche perché questa sessione di mercato potrebbe essere più interessante del previsto.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 27/01/22
> 
> ...


Leggerissimo OT: riusciresti a fare uno schema riassuntivo di plusvalenze e minusvalenze fatte solo sui giocatori ingaggiati da Mirabelli e Leonardo (ripeto, solo ingaggiati da loro quindi, per dirne uno, Suso non va contato) stavo pensando di farlo io a tempo perso... ma se tu hai già i dati o hai già i riferimenti veloci...

sono curioso perchè... diciamo che ho una strana impressione


----------



## mil77 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Kerkez vendoto a 2 milioni è considerata plusvalenza oppure essendo della primavera non finisce in bilancio?


Si è plusvalenza x circa 1,9 milioni


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si è plusvalenza x circa 1,9 milioni


Grazie


----------



## Milo (28 Gennaio 2022)

Arrivasse il difensore e il kulu Paolino avrebbe fatto un miracolo. 

non ci resta che aspettare e sperare...


----------



## darden (28 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Mettila come vuoi, di cose se ne possono fare tante. Però secondo me si taglierà ancora un po'. Mica dico che sbaracchiamo, quelli che lasciano saranno rimpiazzati. Ma il totale dovrà essere ancora un pò inferiore a quello di questa stagione, magari sui 140.





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando a costi di gestione da fiorentina però.
> Con il bilancio in miglioramento costante.
> Non va bene così, a meno che non hai in mano qualcuno che è disposto a comprare la società con bilancio in pari e zero debiti, più stadio in costruzione.



Ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a 261M di ricavi e dichiarati -55M di impatti Covid sui ricavi, quindi parliamo potenzialmente di 316M di ricavi. I costi dello scorso anno erano 347M di costi, quindi siamo su un deficit potenziale di 31M.

Quest'anno non sappiamo di quei 55M quanti realmente entrano ed in più c'era la CL. Se impatti covid sono minimizzati e magari si è continuato a crescere nei ricavi, con i costi attuali potremmo arrivare ad un bilancio in pari su giugno 2022.

Un milan sostenibile con gli attuali ricavi secondo me si attesta tranquillamente sui 150M di payroll.


----------



## mil77 (28 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a 261M di ricavi e dichiarati -55M di impatti Covid sui ricavi, quindi parliamo potenzialmente di 316M di ricavi. I costi dello scorso anno erano 347M di costi, quindi siamo su un deficit potenziale di 31M.
> 
> Quest'anno non sappiamo di quei 55M quanti realmente entrano ed in più c'era la CL. Se impatti covid sono minimizzati e magari si è continuato a crescere nei ricavi, con i costi attuali potremmo arrivare ad un bilancio in pari su giugno 2022.
> 
> Un milan sostenibile con gli attuali ricavi secondo me si attesta tranquillamente sui 150M di payroll.


Conta che nel bilancio dell'anno scorso erano inseriti anche circa 40 milioni di diritti tv relativi alla stagione precedente. Quei 40 milioni in questo bilancio non ci saranno più. Ci saranno però i 20 milioni della cessione della sede.


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a 261M di ricavi e dichiarati -55M di impatti Covid sui ricavi, quindi parliamo potenzialmente di 316M di ricavi. I costi dello scorso anno erano 347M di costi, quindi siamo su un deficit potenziale di 31M.
> 
> Quest'anno non sappiamo di quei 55M quanti realmente entrano ed in più c'era la CL. Se impatti covid sono minimizzati e magari si è continuato a crescere nei ricavi, con i costi attuali potremmo arrivare ad un bilancio in pari su giugno 2022.
> 
> Un milan sostenibile con gli attuali ricavi secondo me si attesta tranquillamente sui 150M di payroll.


Da mio budget personale e da fonti giornalistiche pubbliche: ricavi di quest'anno dovrebbero essere intorno ai 300m (c'era un articolo che parlava di 150m a dicembre, e anche nel mio budget la cifra era quella). Costo squadra 2021/22 circa 150m. Sei intorno ai 50k di perdita (che secondo me è l'obiettivo di bilancio per questa stagione). La prossima estate, liberandoti di Ibrah, Kessie e Romagna oltre a Casti (speriamo già ora) Caldara e Duarte e sostituendo i primi 3 con 3 colpi da 35-25-25m sei a 132k di monte ingaggi e vai al pareggio di bilancio. Questa è la parte "economica", -50k quest'anno, pareggio quello dopo. Poi tutto sta alla parte sportiva, se davvero fossero 80k per 3 giocatori che sostituiscano i partenti Ibrah Kessie e Romagna schifo non fa.... dipende da chi prendi


----------



## Milo (28 Gennaio 2022)

L’importante è la champions in pratica


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Gennaio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> L’importante è la champions in pratica



Be si. Inutile negarlo. Guarda che ad esempio l'inter ha fatto 3-4 anni di qualificazioni champions uscendo ai gironi prima di vincere qualcosa. Noi per ora siamo ad una... magari siamo più veloci


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando a costi di gestione da fiorentina però.
> Con il bilancio in miglioramento costante.
> Non va bene così, a meno che non hai in mano qualcuno che è disposto a comprare la società con bilancio in pari e zero debiti, più stadio in costruzione.


Continuando così, un giorno il punto non sarà il pareggio di bilancio ma addi6farr utili. Utili che finiranno nelle tasche di Elliott.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Leggerissimo OT: riusciresti a fare uno schema riassuntivo di plusvalenze e minusvalenze fatte solo sui giocatori ingaggiati da Mirabelli e Leonardo (ripeto, solo ingaggiati da loro quindi, per dirne uno, Suso non va contato) stavo pensando di farlo io a tempo perso... ma se tu hai già i dati o hai già i riferimenti veloci...
> 
> sono curioso perchè... diciamo che ho una strana impressione


Ah non è difficile, vado a memoria:

Biglia 0
Borini 0
Musacchio leggera minus
Calhanoglu 0
Conti 0
A. Donnarumma 0
Kessie 0 
Bonucci pari e patta con Caldara
Rodriguez leggera minus se non erro
Kalinic in pari o leggera minus
Andres Silva minus farlocca per Rebic


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Continuando così, un giorno il punto non sarà il pareggio di bilancio ma addi6farr utili. Utili che finiranno nelle tasche di Elliott.


 oddio potrebbe pure essere ma non credo, non è nel modo di operare di un fondo. Molto più facile rimanga in pareggio fino alla vendita del club (o quotazione)


----------



## uolfetto (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando a costi di gestione da fiorentina però.
> Con il bilancio in miglioramento costante.
> Non va bene così, a meno che non hai in mano qualcuno che è disposto a comprare la società con bilancio in pari e zero debiti, più stadio in costruzione.


Mica sto dicendo che mi piace, però secondo me si taglia sui 140. Non so a quanto sia una Fiorentina ma a naso direi almeno una 20ina di milioni più in basso, che è abbastanza tanto.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> oddio potrebbe pure essere ma non credo, non è nel modo di operare di un fondo. Molto più facile rimanga in pareggio fino alla vendita del club (o quotazione)


(Stavo esagerando volontariamente)


----------



## uolfetto (28 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a 261M di ricavi e dichiarati -55M di impatti Covid sui ricavi, quindi parliamo potenzialmente di 316M di ricavi. I costi dello scorso anno erano 347M di costi, quindi siamo su un deficit potenziale di 31M.
> 
> Quest'anno non sappiamo di quei 55M quanti realmente entrano ed in più c'era la CL. Se impatti covid sono minimizzati e magari si è continuato a crescere nei ricavi, con i costi attuali potremmo arrivare ad un bilancio in pari su giugno 2022.
> 
> Un milan sostenibile con gli attuali ricavi secondo me si attesta tranquillamente sui 150M di payroll.


Una cosa che cambia molto è Caldara e Castillejo. 150 con inclusi i due pesi morti in realtà è peggio che 140 senza i due.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Gennaio 2022)

Quando si chiude questo strazio di mercato?
Ormai il mercato per il tifoso rossonero è come una afosa domenica di agosto passata a lavorare mentre gli altri sguazzano le palle a mare.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che cambia molto è Caldara e Castillejo. 150 con inclusi i due pesi morti in realtà è peggio che 140 senza i due.


Esatto, siamo già virtualmente a 140. 
Per sostituire Romagnoli che costa oltre 12 milioni, se acquistano ad esempio un giocatore dall’estero per 30 milioni con stipendio da 3 milioni netti, su 5 anni di contratto, ci sarebbe già un risparmio. Discorso identico per Kessie e Ibra. Per cui anche sostituendoli, prendendo giocatori più o meno affermati, si andrebbe a risparmiare volendo. Questo per dire che potrebbe anche scendere a 130/135 il payroll, ma la competitività potrebbe essere uguale o addirittura maggiore.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Esatto, siamo già virtualmente a 140.
> Per sostituire Romagnoli che costa oltre 12 milioni, se acquistano ad esempio un giocatore dall’estero per 30 milioni con stipendio da 3 milioni netti, su 5 anni di contratto, ci sarebbe già un risparmio. Discorso identico per Kessie e Ibra. Per cui anche sostituendoli, prendendo giocatori più o meno affermati, si andrebbe a risparmiare volendo. Questo per dire che potrebbe anche scendere a 130/135 il payroll, ma la competitività potrebbe essere uguale o addirittura maggiore.


La competitività può essere uguale o addirittura maggiore anche avendo una rosa che costa solo 90 mln totali.
Basta solo trovare in primavera il nuovo Baresi, il nuovo Costacurta, il nuovo Maldini... E se troviamo pure il nuovo Xavi e il nuovo Iniesta possiamo scendere pure a 60...
Se becchi addirittura il nuovo Kakà il costo può arrivare a meno di 50.

Tutto è possibile. Poi però si parla di probabilità e statistiche... E lì mi sembra chiaro che hai più probabilità di fare bene con una rosa che costa 150 rispetto ad una che costa 130. La cosa e automatica? Ovviamente no. Puoi spendere 150 e finire undicesimo... Come ne puoi spendere solo 80 e vincere lo scudetto.
Ma le probabilità sono chiaramente contro chi prova a fare diminuire il costo della rosa rispetto a chi prova ad avere una rosa migliore ANCHE AL COSTO DI SPENDERE DI PIU.

L'anno scorso avremo potuto vincere il campionato con un piccolo sforzo in più.
E il problema si sta riproponendo anche quest'anno. Forse e pure peggio questa volta. Non succede ogni anno che sia Juve che Inter lascino partire i loro migliori giocatori.


----------



## diavolo (28 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il fine ultimo per me sono i conti in verde, anzi come direbbe un dirigente del Milan ''Green''.
> Tutto bello, se non fosse che il fatturato è sempre di 200 milioni come 20 anni fa.


Ma il fatturato scenderà, con questa politica societaria accadrà per forza. Emirates al prossimo rinnovo offrirà 3 euro. Idem Puma.Nel frattempo possono mettere i biglietti pure a 10k, ci saranno sempre meno abbonati e meno affluenza allo stadio.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La competitività può essere uguale o addirittura maggiore anche avendo una rosa che costa solo 90 mln totali.
> Basta solo trovare in primavera il nuovo Baresi, il nuovo Costacurta, il nuovo Maldini... E se troviamo pure il nuovo Xavi e il nuovo Iniesta possiamo scendere pure a 60...
> Se becchi addirittura il nuovo Kakà il costo può arrivare a meno di 50.
> 
> ...


Stai esasperando il concetto che ho esposto. Ho scritto chiaramente un esempio dove si va ad acquistare un giocatore all’estero per 30 milioni a 3 netti, e si risparmierebbero 2/3 milioni all’anno rispetto a Romagnoli. Non ho detto di andare a pescare una scommessa in primavera che costa 0.


----------



## mil77 (28 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma il fatturato scenderà, con questa politica societaria accadrà per forza. Emirates al prossimo rinnovo offrirà 3 euro. Idem Puma.Nel frattempo possono mettere i biglietti pure a 10k, ci saranno sempre meno abbonati e meno affluenza allo stadio.


I fatti dicono l'esatto contrario di quello che hai scritto tu...gli incassi da sponsor stanno crescendo (nello scorso bilancio +17 milioni) così anche le presenze allo stadio.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma il fatturato scenderà, con questa politica societaria accadrà per forza. Emirates al prossimo rinnovo offrirà 3 euro. Idem Puma.Nel frattempo possono mettere i biglietti pure a 10k, ci saranno sempre meno abbonati e meno affluenza allo stadio.


Falso anche questo. I numeri dicono chiaramente che gli sponsor stanno portando diversi milioni in più. Per cui se si continua ad avere risultati buoni (top 4 e magari ottavi di champions), è facile che il main sponsor e quello tecnico offrano di più al prossimo rinnovo. Si possono avere visioni discordanti, non siamo dentro il Milan per cui non abbiamo la verità, ma i numeri sono numeri.


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ah non è difficile, vado a memoria:
> 
> Biglia 0
> Borini 0
> ...



Kalinic avevo il dubbio di piccola plusvalenza
correggimi se sbaglio:
Paqueta in pari, 
Piatek in pari
Laxalt in pari
Duarte... dipende
Caldara pari (se va bene)
Reina non lo ricordo... pari?
Halilovic pari


----------



## diavolo (28 Gennaio 2022)

@Mauricio @mil77 Questa era solo la mia previsione per il futuro, previsione che non vale nulla tanto quanto le vostre.


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Leggerissimo OT: riusciresti a fare uno schema riassuntivo di plusvalenze e minusvalenze fatte solo sui giocatori ingaggiati da Mirabelli e Leonardo (ripeto, solo ingaggiati da loro quindi, per dirne uno, Suso non va contato) stavo pensando di farlo io a tempo perso... ma se tu hai già i dati o hai già i riferimenti veloci...
> 
> sono curioso perchè... diciamo che ho una strana impressione



leggendo anche le risposte, non ho capito qual è la tua impressione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma il fatturato scenderà, con questa politica societaria accadrà per forza. Emirates al prossimo rinnovo offrirà 3 euro. Idem Puma.Nel frattempo possono mettere i biglietti pure a 10k, ci saranno sempre meno abbonati e meno affluenza allo stadio.


Sta succedendo esattamente il contrario di quanto hai scritto


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> @Mauricio @mil77 Questa era solo la mia previsione per il futuro, previsione che non vale nulla tanto quanto le vostre.



scusami se mi permetto... ovviamente ogni previsione è ovviamente solo una previsione, nessuno aveva immaginato 2 anni fa il covid ad esempio. però non tutte le previsioni sono uguali, queste hanno dei fondamenti nei numeri, non sono delle sparate....


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Kalinic avevo il dubbio di piccola plusvalenza
> correggimi se sbaglio:
> Paqueta in pari,
> Piatek in pari
> ...


Kalinic da calcioefinanza sembra minus di 2 milioni.
Duarte è in diritto, non si sa se lo riscattano. Uguale Caldara. 
Reina a 0 anche lui, ma aveva un costo a bilancio, per cui piccola minus probabile.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> scusami se mi permetto... ovviamente ogni previsione è ovviamente solo una previsione, nessuno aveva immaginato 2 anni fa il covid ad esempio. però non tutte le previsioni sono uguali, queste hanno dei fondamenti nei numeri, non sono delle sparate....


Esatto, completamente d’accordo. Ma facciamo anche un’ipotesi, parliamo dell’accordo con Puma.
Scade nel 2023: se il Milan questa e la prossima stagione si qualifica in Champions, è più probabile che venga visto al rialzo o al ribasso? Segnalo che tale accordo è stato stipulato nel 2018, quando il Milan rispetto ad oggi faceva pena.


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma il fatturato scenderà, con questa politica societaria accadrà per forza. Emirates al prossimo rinnovo offrirà 3 euro. Idem Puma.Nel frattempo possono mettere i biglietti pure a 10k, ci saranno sempre meno abbonati e meno affluenza allo stadio.


L'unico modo per fare crescere il fatturato e investire ed avere successo sul campo.
Non esistono altri modi di farlo in tempi normali... Crescere di 10 mln ogni anno non ti porta da nessuna parte.


----------



## LupoTalos (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per fare crescere il fatturato e investire ed avere successo sul campo.
> Non esistono altri modi di farlo in tempi normali... Crescere di 10 mln ogni anno non ti porta da nessuna parte.



veramente la crescita tra il 19/20 e il 20/21 è di 70 milioni, e nel 21/22 dovrebbe essere di 40-50 milioni. in tempi normali è un'ottima crescita, in tempi covid è davvero tanta roba. cmq mi risulta che ad oggi abbiano investito parecchio. Poi ovvio, tutto e subito piacerebbe anche a me


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Stai esasperando il concetto che ho esposto. Ho scritto chiaramente un esempio dove si va ad acquistare un giocatore all’estero per 30 milioni a 3 netti, e si risparmierebbero 2/3 milioni all’anno rispetto a Romagnoli. Non ho detto di andare a pescare una scommessa in primavera che costa 0.


Il punto e che non puoi pensare che tutto vada bene ogni volta.
Non e che ogni volta diminuisce il costo e aumenta la competitività.
Il caso Dollarumma - Maignan non si ripeterà così in eterno.
Calha non rimpiazzato... Kessiè difficilmente sostituibile da un giocatore meno caro. Per Romagnoli sembra molto più semplice... Ma poi devi vedere sul campo.
Perché il costo della rosa lo puoi fare scendere abbastanza facilmente ora che hai giocatori con un minimo di valore, cosa ben diversa di quando avevamo giocatori scarsi e strapagati che non volevano sloggiare.
Ma l'obiettivo sarebbe PURE quello di migliorare i risultati sportivi.

Ah ritorno sulla perdita di Romagnoli e Kessiè : sono entrambi giocatori NATION formed. Quindi andranno rimpiazzati Da giocatori cresciuti in Italia e non si potrà andare a pescare in Francia per un giocatore che ci costerà poco in cartellino e che avrà pure il vantaggio fiscale.
Qualcuno in Italia bisognera comprarlo per forza.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il punto e che non puoi pensare che tutto vada bene ogni volta.
> Non e che ogni volta diminuisce il costo e aumenta la competitività.
> Il caso Dollarumma - Maignan non si ripeterà così in eterno.
> Calha non rimpiazzato... Kessiè difficilmente sostituibile da un giocatore meno caro. Per Romagnoli sembra molto più semplice... Ma poi devi vedere sul campo.
> ...


Questo è un altro discorso ed ha molto più senso. Per i nation formed intendo. Ma far partire Caldara e Castillejo, che insieme pesano circa il 10% del payroll, vuoi dirmi che si perde di competitività? Qua sto esagerando io perchè Romagnoli o Lessie un contributo lo danno. È il discorso che facciamo da qualche pagina: il prossimo mercato estivo dirà molto sul futuro prossimo del Milan. Vedremo come interverranno sul mercato.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Gennaio 2022)

Visto che ormai il mercato si chiuderà senza altri movimenti, proviamo a fare due conti con i (probabili) rinnovi di Theo, Leao e Bennacer. Se è vero che i primi due prenderanno 4 netti, e Bennacer 3,2, ricalcolando gli stipendi lordi e ammortamento, il costo totale annuo dei tre rimarrebbe sostanzialmente invariato.
All’incirca Theo costerebbe 0,4 milioni in più, Leao 0,9 e Bennacer 1,6. Quindi aumentando di 3 milioni il payroll a noi tanto caro, si avrebbero i rinnovi di questi importanti giocatori.


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono l'esatto contrario di quello che hai scritto tu...gli incassi da sponsor stanno crescendo (nello scorso bilancio +17 milioni) così anche le presenze allo stadio.


Stanno crescendo perché siamo tornati in Champions, non perché è bravo Gazidis, che fino a quando non ci siamo appunto qualificati per la CL non era riuscito a aumentare il fatturato. Sono i risultati sportivi che portano gli sponsor.


----------



## mil77 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stanno crescendo perché siamo tornati in Champions, non perché è bravo Gazidis, che fino a quando non ci siamo appunto qualificati per la CL non era riuscito a aumentare il fatturato. Sono i risultati sportivi che portano gli sponsor.


Veramente l'anno scorso non eravamo in champion....quindi l'aumento degli sponsor non c'entra con la champion....speriamo che visto che questa stagione abbiamo fatto la champion siano aumentati ancora di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono l'esatto contrario di quello che hai scritto tu...gli incassi da sponsor stanno crescendo (nello scorso bilancio +17 milioni) così anche le presenze allo stadio.


Beh ovvio : siamo tornati in champions e la squadra è più competitiva ma il difficile viene ora.
Ora lo scoglio da superare è duro.

Considera che il milan ha un brand e appena gioca dove gli compete gli sponsors arrivano ma questo era risaputo...

Speriamo questo brand non sia usato quando conviene alla proprietà e stuprato quando non conviene.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Gennaio 2022)

Io mi sbilancio: se rinnovano ai magnifici tre, e se lasciano partire Romagnoli e Ibra, secondo me il mercato estivo sarà molto buono! Di certo non spenderanno 80 milioni per un giocatore solo, ma verranno presi degli ottimi prospetti.


----------



## FreddieM83 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io mi sbilancio: se rinnovano ai magnifici tre, e se lasciano partire Romagnoli e Ibra, secondo me il mercato estivo sarà molto buono! Di certo non spenderanno 80 milioni per un giocatore solo, ma verranno presi degli ottimi prospetti.


Ciao Mauricio, il tuo post mi ha inspirato/incuriosito. Stamattina avevo un pò di tempo libero e ho voluto approfondire. Hai ragionissima, c'è margine per un bel mercato, con pochi punti di domanda. Faccio un recap finanziario per reparti, lascio i nomi a utenti ben più preparati sotto questo punto di vista. Premessa: tutti gli acquisti si suppongono dall'estero, per l'applicazione del decreto crescita.

Portieri: invariato

Difesa: fuori Romagnoli (100%, essendo in scadenza, dipende solo da noi) Duarte e Caldara (due bei punti di domanda anche se, almeno, giocano entrambi con continuità). Dentro un difensore da 30mln e 3 netti. Riscatto Florenzi (questione nation formed) con leggera riduzione dell'ingaggio (es. 2.5 netti per 3 anni). Rinnovo Theo fino al 2026.
Saldo: -12.9 mln di payroll.

Centrocampo (mediani+trequartisti): fuori Kessie (100%) e Krunic (alte possibilità di plusvalenzza). Dentro centrocampista da 30mln e 4 netti, Pobega e Adli. Rinnovo Bennacer fino al 2026.
Saldo: +2.1 mln di payroll.

Attacco: fuori Ibra (100%), Castillejo e riscatto Hauge. Dentro una punta da 50 mln e 4 netti e un'ala dx da 25 mln e 3 netti. Rinnovo Leao fino al 2026. Mancato riscatto di Messias.
Saldo: +3.3 mln di payroll.

Impatto totale: -7.5 mln di payroll che si attesterebbe intorno ai 140-142.

In pratica, si riduce la spesa attuale per il reparto difensivo (abominevole) per completare difesa-attacco. I movimenti in uscita maggiori sono certi al 100% trattandosi di 3 giocatori in scadenza. Piazzare Krunic a 4-5 mln non sembra difficile, così come sembrano ben avviati i riscatti di Hauge e Caldara. Il vero scoglio sarà sbarazzarsi di Duarte/Castillejo. 

A mio modo di vedere, il mercato potrebbe essere diviso in tre fasi:
1. Grazie allo spazio liberato dai tre non rinnovi (romagna/kessie/ibra), si acquista la dorsale difensore centrale-CC-punta (es. triplice operazione con il Lille?)
2. si cercherà di piazzare Duarte/Castillejo
3. Solo dopo (e SE) aver ceduto i sopracitati si andrà sull'ala destra

Mi sbilancio anch'io, finanziariamente è un mercato fattibile al 100%.
La domanda per gli utenti esperti è: potendo investire 135 mln in cartellini e 14 netti in stipendi, è possibile acquistare difensore/cc/punta e ala dx migliorando la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico?


----------



## Mauricio (31 Gennaio 2022)

Grazie @FreddieM83 
Hai esposto con i numeri quello che vado dicendo: è possibile migliorare spendendo meno perchè a bilancio ci sono dei pesi morti. 
Se in difesa prendono Botman, a centrocampo Sanches e in attacco non so , si migliora parecchio costando meno. Per questo ribadisco che al primo settembre, o quando chiuderà il mercato estivo 2022, si capirà la direzione che ha voluto prendere la proprietà per il Milan.


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente l'anno scorso non eravamo in champion....quindi l'aumento degli sponsor non c'entra con la champion....speriamo che visto che questa stagione abbiamo fatto la champion siano aumentati ancora di più.


Il fatturato del bilancio 20/21 è aumentato grazieall'Europa League, a cui l'anno prima non avevamo partecipato. L'aumento di sponsor è stato piccolo. Mi aspetto un grosso aumento di sponsor invece per il bilancio 21/22, proprio grazie alla partecipazione alla Champions. Ma quanto durerà se torneremo al quinto posto?


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2022)

Visto il mercato ( non ) fatto non mi stupirei se ci facciamo raggiungere persino dalla Juventus che fino 1 mese fa era praticamente ultima in campionato e con una rosa di manovali e
infortunati

Non ho parole


----------



## uolfetto (31 Gennaio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Ciao Mauricio, il tuo post mi ha inspirato/incuriosito. Stamattina avevo un pò di tempo libero e ho voluto approfondire. Hai ragionissima, c'è margine per un bel mercato, con pochi punti di domanda. Faccio un recap finanziario per reparti, lascio i nomi a utenti ben più preparati sotto questo punto di vista. Premessa: tutti gli acquisti si suppongono dall'estero, per l'applicazione del decreto crescita.
> 
> Portieri: invariato
> 
> ...


Tutto molto bello, e rispetterebbe anche la mia previsione che ci sarà un ulteriore taglio dei costi per attestarsi intorno ai 140. Sarebbe il mio mercato perfetto (dei sogni ancorati alla realtà). Il grosso inghippo che ci vedo è la coppia Castillejo-Caldara, che tu dai per sbolognata e invece per me all'80 per cento rimarranno sul nostro groppone per l'ultimo anno di contatto (cosi come è successo per Conti quest'anno). Duarte invece non è un grosso problema, si può riuscire a dar via. Altra incognita il possibile (almeno secondo me) arrivo al quinto posto in questa stagione e fuori dalla champions. Secondo me quindi la realtà sarà un po' meno bella di come l'hai descritta tu.


----------



## FreddieM83 (31 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, e rispetterebbe anche la mia previsione che ci sarà un ulteriore taglio dei costi per attestarsi intorno ai 140. Sarebbe il mio mercato perfetto (dei sogni ancorati alla realtà). Il grosso inghippo che ci vedo è la coppia Castillejo-Caldara, che tu dai per sbolognata e invece per me all'80 per cento rimarranno sul nostro groppone per l'ultimo anno di contatto (cosi come è successo per Conti quest'anno). Duarte invece non è un grosso problema, si può riuscire a dar via. Altra incognita il possibile (almeno secondo me) arrivo al quinto posto in questa stagione e fuori dalla champions. Secondo me quindi la realtà sarà un po' meno bella di come l'hai descritta tu.


In realtà, nella mia analisi ritenevo proprio la cessione di Castillejo come lo scoglio più difficile da superare.
Caldara ha giocato 18 partite su 23 (1 fuori per squalifica) con un bel rendimento. Almeno dal punto di vista fisico sembra pienamente recuperato. Se non sbaglio, il diritto di riscatto a 4 milioni diventa obbligo in caso di salvezza. Per me ce ne liberiamo.
Il biondo, invece, resterà a Milanello fino all'ultimo centesimo. Per questo pensavo a un mercato in tre fasi. Se non schioda Casti, niente investimento sull'ala dx (non ci sarebbe, tra l'altro, neanche lo slot in rosa). Invece difensore/cc/punta dipendono dalle uscite di Romagna/Kessie/Ibra. E qui, volendo, ostacoli non ce ne sono.

Edit: quinto posto è ipotesi da tenere in considerazione ma non bisogna nemmeno sottovalutare quanto fatto dalla squadra fino ad ora.


----------



## mil77 (31 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio : siamo tornati in champions e la squadra è più competitiva ma il difficile viene ora.
> Ora lo scoglio da superare è duro.
> 
> Considera che il milan ha un brand e appena gioca dove gli compete gli sponsors arrivano ma questo era risaputo...
> ...


I ricavi da sponsor sono aumentati prima del ritorno in champion, quando facevamo EL


----------



## uolfetto (31 Gennaio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> In realtà, nella mia analisi ritenevo proprio la cessione di Castillejo come lo scoglio più difficile da superare.
> Caldara ha giocato 18 partite su 23 (1 fuori per squalifica) con un bel rendimento. Almeno dal punto di vista fisico sembra pienamente recuperato. Se non sbaglio, il diritto di riscatto a 4 milioni diventa obbligo in caso di salvezza. Per me ce ne liberiamo.
> Il biondo, invece, resterà a Milanello fino all'ultimo centesimo. Per questo pensavo a un mercato in tre fasi. Se non schioda Casti, niente investimento sull'ala dx (non ci sarebbe, tra l'altro, neanche lo slot in rosa). Invece difensore/cc/punta dipendono dalle uscite di Romagna/Kessie/Ibra. E qui, volendo, ostacoli non ce ne sono.
> 
> Edit: quinto posto è ipotesi da tenere in considerazione ma non bisogna nemmeno sottovalutare quanto fatto dalla squadra fino ad ora.


Eh ma sta cosa di Caldara che avrebbe l'obbligo in caso di salvezza non risulta ufficialmente da nessuna parte. E se non c'è il discorso è uguale se non peggiore di quello di Castillejo. È praticamente il giocatore piu costoso della rosa, impossibile da piazzare. Per me arriva il difensore al posto di Romagnoli e la punta se (SE) va via Ibra. Poi un centrocampista al posto di Kessie ma dai costi inferiori. Stop.


----------



## Dexter (31 Gennaio 2022)

Leggo di cifre astronomiche che verranno spese in estate. Mi auguro abbiate ragione... per me arriva solo Belotti. Rinnovo ad Ibra, sulla destra il Berardi di turno con formule fantasiose e poi Pobega per Kessie. Anche la scorsa estate c era margine vi ricordo..


----------



## Giofa (31 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Leggo di cifre astronomiche che verranno spese in estate. Mi auguro abbiate ragione... per me arriva solo Belotti. Rinnovo ad Ibra, sulla destra il Berardi di turno con formule fantasiose e poi Pobega per Kessie. Anche la scorsa estate c era margine vi ricordo..


Alla fine la scorsa estate abbiamo pagato circa 70 milioni di euro mal contati (15 di Maignan e Tonali, 30 di Tomori 10 di Adli). In teoria quest'anno non abbiamo riscatti da fare (nel caso Florenzi e Messias ma a cifre modeste e non sicure); se spendessero ancora quella cifra (anche se ormai da bravi ragionieri abbiamo capito che quello che conta è il peso a bilancio) direi che potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa di buono. Ciò non toglie che si sarebbe potuto anticipare qualcosina a gennaio (per me il trequartista più del difensore)


----------



## EmmePi (31 Gennaio 2022)

Leggo tutte queste cifre....

Esattamente i conti che si sono fatti alla giuve e all'inda per prendere i Vlahovic i Zacharia i Nosens ecc.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Gennaio 2022)

Francamente mi auguro solo che tutto questo aggiustamento di conti tralasciando di rinforzarci (o quantomeno di coprire i buchi dovuti ad infortuni) serva perchè entro quest'anno il Milan sia ceduto ad un acquirente, e/o possa quotarsi in borsa.

Altrimenti saranno altri anni di rosicamenti e basta.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ma secondo voi, dopo tutto questo stringere degli ultimi mesi, a livello di chiusura di bilancio 30/6/2022 a che punto saremo? 

Anno scorso eravamo a -98, secondo me atterreremo verso un -40… qualche mago della finanzia che può fare una stima più precisa?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, dopo tutto questo stringere degli ultimi mesi, a livello di chiusura di bilancio 30/6/2022 a che punto saremo?
> 
> Anno scorso eravamo a -98, secondo me atterreremo verso un -40… qualche mago della finanzia che può fare una stima più precisa?


Io dico arriviamo allo zero.

E a giugno tutti in piazza duomo a festeggiare .
Campioni del bilancio.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi, dopo tutto questo stringere degli ultimi mesi, a livello di chiusura di bilancio 30/6/2022 a che punto saremo?
> 
> Anno scorso eravamo a -98, secondo me atterreremo verso un -40… qualche mago della finanzia che può fare una stima più precisa?


Eccomi! sono il tuo mago!
Ricavi stimati circa 300 milioni (io dico 303,5)
Costi stimati circa 350-360 milioni (qui mi lancio in un 357,7) di cui costo squadra (solo ammortamento cartellini e stipendi lordi giocatori, senza mister e aiutanti) euro 150 milioni
Perdita esercizio 54 milioni circa. ovvio è una stima mia, ma lo scorso anno ci ho preso. Io credo che l'obiettivo di Elliot sia 50 milioni di perdita.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Eccomi! sono il tuo mago!
> Ricavi stimati circa 300 milioni (io dico 303,5)
> Costi stimati circa 350-360 milioni (qui mi lancio in un 357,7) di cui costo squadra (solo ammortamento cartellini e stipendi lordi giocatori, senza mister e aiutanti) euro 150 milioni
> Perdita esercizio 54 milioni circa. ovvio è una stima mia, ma lo scorso anno ci ho preso. Io credo che l'obiettivo di Elliot sia 50 milioni di perdita.


ma i costi sono aumentati ?o sono simili agli anni passati?


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma i costi sono aumentati ?o sono simili agli anni passati?



i costi sono scesi da 387 a 358 lo scorso anno. largo circa dovrebbero rimanere invariati. dovrebbe esserci in più l'affitto di casa milan avendo ceduto il palazzo ma considero che qualche risparmio arrivi da qualche altra parte. Costo rosa identico all'anno precedente.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma i costi sono aumentati ?o sono simili agli anni passati?


Sono riportati i costi della squadra nel primo messaggio della discussione: si è passati da un payroll di 225 milioni a 150 circa. E probabilmente non è finita e si scenderà ancora di almeno 10 milioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

Si sta per chiudere una delle finestre più nere del calciomercato del Milan.

Ormai non sostituiamo più nemmeno chi esce, non guardiamo le lacune dei ruoli e non andiamo nemmeno a rimpiazzare eventuali infortunati.

Una gestione raccapricciante. 
Amo la maglia, amo il Milan e voglio bene ai ragazzi ma davvero questa proprietà fa venir voglia di tifare contro.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sono riportati i costi della squadra nel primo messaggio della discussione: si è passati da un payroll di 225 milioni a 150 circa. E probabilmente non è finita e si scenderà ancora di almeno 10 milioni.


 si ma per la stagione 22/23 direi (anzi secondo me scenderà di altri 20, per arrivare a 130 circa). per quest'anno rimarrà così.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

mi lancio in un pareggio di bilancio nel 22/23 e utile di 20-25milioni nel 23/24 (utile teorico, spero verrà investito in costo della rosa rimanendo così alla chiusura di bilancio a 0)


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Eccomi! sono il tuo mago!
> Ricavi stimati circa 300 milioni (io dico 303,5)
> Costi stimati circa 350-360 milioni (qui mi lancio in un 357,7) di cui costo squadra (solo ammortamento cartellini e stipendi lordi giocatori, senza mister e aiutanti) euro 150 milioni
> Perdita esercizio 54 milioni circa. ovvio è una stima mia, ma lo scorso anno ci ho preso. Io credo che l'obiettivo di Elliot sia 50 milioni di perdita.



Grande! Super sul pezzo.
Diciamo che in un anno senza restrizioni covid potrebbe significare un -40 (14 milioni di minori incassi stadio credo sia credibile).

Aggiungo un livello ora: a totale payroll (stipendio lordo + ammortamento) quanto incidono i giocatori attualmente a scadenza? Parlo di Kessie Romagnoli Ibrahimovic Mirante + Florenzi e Messias.

Perché secondo me il budget estivo lo si trova facendo il totale risorse liberate da questi giocatori sul payroll - 40 milioni (prendo per oro colato la stima fatta al netto dei 14 milioni che anno prossimo puoi recuperare dai botteghini). Per arrivare a giugno 2023 al famoso pareggio di bilancio.

Sarebbe interessante capire questo Delta (che attenzione fa riferimento al payroll e non ai meri cartellini) in vista di giugno. Capire se è elevato o meno, perché ne va della nostra campagna estiva temo.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Gennaio 2022)

E in estate non andrà molto meglio. Le uscite pesanti verranno sostituite ma niente voli pindarici. Juve e Inter rimarranno comunque in una fascia di spesa per noi irragiungibile.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si sta per chiudere una delle finestre più nere del calciomercato del Milan.
> 
> Ormai non sostituiamo più nemmeno chi esce, non guardiamo le lacune dei ruoli e non andiamo nemmeno a rimpiazzare eventuali infortunati.
> 
> ...


ti capisco. però nonostante lo sconforto se ripenso alle ultime 10 stagioni ora mi pare comunque un altro milan.
da un punto di vista economico poi davvero nei prossimi anni le cose potrebbero andare molto bene, sperando che decidano di reinvestire (anche in giovani) abbiamo ottime possibilità. certo che se la juve o le ***** comprano un vhlaovic a mercato allora nn c'è concorrenza....


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Grande! Super sul pezzo.
> Diciamo che in un anno senza restrizioni covid potrebbe significare un -40 (14 milioni di minori incassi stadio credo sia credibile).
> 
> Aggiungo un livello ora: a totale payroll (stipendio lordo + ammortamento) quanto incidono i giocatori attualmente a scadenza? Parlo di Kessie Romagnoli Ibrahimovic Mirante + Florenzi e Messias.
> ...



quelli da te indicati fanno 45k tra ammortamenti e stipendi. poi c'è caldara che fa altri 10 da solo. senza di loro il costo squadra scende da 150 a 95 mln.
secondo me l'anno prossimo il fatturato potrebbe arrivare a 340mln tra stadi pieni, champions e sponsor (ovvio devi arrivare tra le prima 4 quest'anno però)


----------



## uolfetto (31 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> ti capisco. però nonostante lo sconforto se ripenso alle ultime 10 stagioni ora mi pare comunque un altro milan.
> da un punto di vista economico poi davvero nei prossimi anni le cose potrebbero andare molto bene, sperando che decidano di reinvestire (anche in giovani) abbiamo ottime possibilità. certo che se la juve o le ***** comprano un vhlaovic a mercato allora nn c'è concorrenza....


Purtroppo il tifoso medio è più incazzzato adesso che negli anni degli ottavi posti in cui eravamo rassegnati, anestetizzati. Adesso che abbiamo raggiunto un livello di decenza per le nostre possibilità l'odore di qualcosa di meglio ti fa salire quella voglia irrefrenabile. È comprensibile. Però non facciamoci illusioni, nei prossimi anni (2/3 o forse più) con un budget di 140/150 le possibilità di competere con chi ha 200 sono ZERO, salvo miracoli. Questo è bene dirlo con chiarezza.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> E in estate non andrà molto meglio. Le uscite pesanti verranno sostituite ma niente voli pindarici. Juve e Inter rimarranno comunque in una fascia di spesa per noi irragiungibile.



a livello di costi ovviamente. hanno costi squadra il doppio del nostro..... ovviamente sapendo benissimo che non possiamo competere a livello di spesa io spero che Maldini ci porti altri Leao, Tomori, Theo, Tonali, ecc....
alla fine l'Atalanta se la gioca con un monte ingaggi più basso del nostro. ok non vince, ma questo anche perchè non hanno peso politico e perchè bergamo non è Milano....


----------



## uolfetto (31 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> a livello di costi ovviamente. hanno costi squadra il doppio del nostro..... ovviamente sapendo benissimo che non possiamo competere a livello di spesa io spero che Maldini ci porti altri Leao, Tomori, Theo, Tonali, ecc....
> alla fine l'Atalanta se la gioca con un monte ingaggi più basso del nostro. ok non vince, ma questo anche perchè non hanno peso politico e perchè bergamo non è Milano....


Come ho scritto dopo, qui la gente si incazzza perchè vuole vincere. Vincere e NON vinceremo. Al 90%. Questo bisogna dirlo chiaramente. C'è chi la vive comunque con una certa "razionalità", altri invece continueranno a starci male e a innervosirsi. Quindi è giusto ridurre al minimo gli equivoci.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto dopo, qui la gente si incazzza perchè vuole vincere. Vincere e NON vinceremo. Al 90%. Questo bisogna dirlo chiaramente. C'è chi la vive comunque con una certa "razionalità", altri invece continueranno a starci male e a innervosirsi. Quindi è giusto ridurre al minimo gli equivoci.



be ma non è che spendere 200 milioni ti garantisce la vittoria. Ovvio partiamo sfavoriti e credo che per i nostri fegati sia meglio ragionare con razionalità, come dici tu. 
sullo starci male: io pure con tutta la razionalità del mondo ci sto male lo stesso...!!!! 
poi la palla è tonda e pure il lille ha vinto uno scudetto contro il psg...


----------



## LupoTalos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Guardavo il costo della rosa delle rivali:
Juve 320 milioni
Inter 225 milioni (in calo di 30)
Roma 183 milioni
Se escono le altre aggiorno il post. 
Il costo della rosa della Juve comunque è imbarazzante... tra i meno cari Chiellini (non lo avrei mai detto), Arthur costa come 4-5 giocatori nostri e un Desciglio o un perin quanto Leao o Kessie.... mamma mia....


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque vada, credo che l'obiettivo finale di elliot sia assestarsi su un payroll circa 130-140 milioni, il che non ci preclude il rafforzamento estivo.
Credo ci siano tranquillamente le risorse per il tris Botman/Bremer, Sanches ed eventualmente Belotti la davanti.
La casella del trequartista sarà occupata da Adli e rimarrebbe scoperta la casella dell'ala destra, che credo sarebbe riempibile solo in caso di cessione di Caldara e soprattutto Castillejo.
Se non facciamo la sciocchezza di rinnovare Romagnoli e Ibrahimovic, liberiamo un sacco di spazio senza due pesi morti.
Purtroppo, credo proprio che ciò che farà la differenza tra un mercato sufficiente, un mercato bello e un mercato fantastico sia capire se partono Caldara e Castillejo, uno dei due o nessuno dei due.
Perchè nel malaugurato caso dovessero restare entrambi, temo che le caselle per difensore centrale e ala destra siano chiuse. Da sti due cessi leonardiani dipende tutto, raccapricciante.


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Qual'è il nuovo costo a bilancio di Hernandez?


----------



## Mauricio (12 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Qual'è il nuovo costo a bilancio di Hernandez?



Se ipotizziamo 4 netti, lordi son circa 5/5,5. L’ammortamento annuo passa a 2,5/2,75. Per cui mal che vada costa 8,25 circa. Aumento di costo annuo quindi di 1,5 milioni circa. Pochissimo.
Bisognerebbe considerare anche rinnovo di Gabbia. Ma per i conti precisi attendete il thread del mercato estivo


----------



## Tobi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Nel giro di 1-2 anni senza Stadio, con sofferenza pandemia e con presenza stabile in Champions (Passaggio gironi obbligatorio) si richia di avere un fatturato di 400 milioni, tutto questo nel giro di pochissimo tempo ( 3 anni) con un minimo di programmazione ed un budget risicato.


----------

